
Ask HN: Where to emigrate to as a data scientist? - doobyscoob
I am a data scientist living in Edinburgh, UK. I want to experience living abroad and I&#x27;m utterly bored of my current job where I am spend most of my time increasing the efficiency of our ad-serving platform. I have a PhD and two years experience industry experience.<p>Where do people have positive experiences emigrating to?<p>USA seems ideal (esp. NY, California) although it is extremely difficult to obtain a visa&#x2F;residency. Canada is comparatively easy for British people (working holiday visa and the ability to gain residency), although it&#x27;s hard to understand the strengths of the job market there in comparison to Edinburgh&#x2F;London.<p>I&#x27;m open to locations in Asia in particular Hong Kong or Singapore. Ideally I would move first, take a 1-3 month break while searching for a job and then commence employment. Is this feasible in those (or any) job markets? How does the ML&#x2F;DS industry compare in somewhere like Hong Kong vs. the gold standard of Silicon Valley?
======
slater
Maybe try the middle east, Saudi Arabia or one of the smaller places, Qatar
etc.?

~~~
doobyscoob
Excuse my ignorant question... are there ML jobs in the ME? I have assumed
it's mostly oil and construction.

